# Hang on Back Filter Question...



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a 45 gal planted (avatar pic) with an Eheim canister filter and an Aquaclear hob. 
I'm going to add a piece of plastic onto the hob filter to get the current away from the back of tank a little. 
Is there any advantage to the water from the hob filter dropping back into aquarium from about an inch above the surface of the water like it is now? 
With all of the plants I figure that aeration is not needed, but I wanted to check with you guys and gals 
Thanks,Smokey


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lowering the water to get more "splash" or bubbles is a method for adding oxygen frequently used.Often when meds are used this is a great trick.
For growing plants and healthy fish very little surface agitation is necessary.You should be fine adjusting your flow as you want.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks Bandit, 
The added piece will be close to the surface but not at or below it. 
I don't want the Black Skirt Tetras bashing into it at feeding. Those little guys are nuts...


----------

